# Omega Labyrinth Z becomes the first game to be banned in the UK since 2007



## BlueFox gui (Mar 16, 2018)

japan, stop please


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Mar 16, 2018)

Its almost as if they've never rated a weeb game before /s


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> Under the terms of the Video Recordings Act (1984), the VSC Rating Board is required to consider the likelihood of any game causing harm to the user and, subsequently, to wider society by the way in which the game deals with and portrays images of criminal, violent or horrific behaviour, illegal drugs and human sexual activity. The grounds for this decision are as follows: - The likely harm being caused to a viewer or potential viewer, e.g. children or young people.


First thing that comes in my mind when reading this is
Is GTA V banned in UK?


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Mar 16, 2018)

Nobody tell them about hentai...


----------



## Reploid (Mar 16, 2018)

Can only image how utterly shitty gameplay/story must be if they rely on moronservice THAT much.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Can only image how utterly shitty gameplay/story must be if they rely on moronservice THAT much.


it's fan service, thanks you for respecting fan


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 16, 2018)

Its like pokemon mystery dungeon, but with tits












not complaining


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks, UK. Without you banning this I would never have found my newest favorite game. Can't wait for the "release."


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 16, 2018)

also there seems to be an underage character there so I bet my money that was a big part of it.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 16, 2018)

Here I copy paste a review from steam about Monster Monpiece, it fits so perfectly here!

IF YOU ENJOY THIS GAME YOU ARE A FILTHY DEGENERATE PEDOPHILE AND YOU SHOULD ♥♥♥♥ING KILL YOURSELF FAST.

I laughed so ffff hard xD


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Honestly, it just seem like the are tired of seeing these types of games. Everything seems like an "normal" thing for these types of games until I seen they thrown a dog into it.  I still don't think that's enough to give it no rating and outright ban the game. What they are saying, can be apply to anything. Kind of sounds like the gun control thing we are dealing with right now.

That said, it doesn't even seem like the contents itself is the problem. They can arbitrarily make them seem older then all the questionable content is suddenly fine for them.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Mar 16, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Here I copy paste a review from steam about Monster Monpiece, it fits so perfectly here!
> 
> IF YOU ENJOY THIS GAME YOU ARE A FILTHY DEGENERATE PEDOPHILE AND YOU SHOULD ♥♥♥♥ING KILL YOURSELF FAST.
> 
> I laughed so ffff hard xD


"39.7 hrs on record"
Looks like he/she enjoyed the game.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 16, 2018)

Thunder Hawk said:


> "39.7 hrs on record"
> Looks like he/she enjoyed the game.


Ye, later his parents killed him


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 16, 2018)

This is most likely an excuse to save UK gamers from the most awful scenario and mechanics since Senran Kagura Switch.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 16, 2018)

This shit is going to save gaming and anime at the same time.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 16, 2018)

Glad I live in 'murica.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm confused.  Doesn't Britain have an R18 rating?  Why not just give it that?

Semi-tangentially related:  Is this Britain being retarded about porn again?  Some political movement?  I remember when they tried (and maybe successfully) banned certain types of porn including facesitting.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 16, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I'm confused.  Doesn't Britain have an R18 rating?  Why not just give it that?
> 
> Semi-tangentially related:  Is this Britain being retarded about porn again?  Some political movement?  I remember when they tried (and maybe successfully) banned certain types of porn including facesitting.


Violence is a-okay, but sex? Nah, people can't handle it.


----------



## haxan (Mar 16, 2018)

Now imagine guys with Zekkyo mode LOOOL


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 16, 2018)

oh it's just another hentai game..




CallmeBerto said:


> This shit is going to save gaming and anime at the same time.


thanks for this brilliant comment Yuri


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> sections in which players must touch characters all over their bodies to arouse them, removing their clothes when successful.
> a scene in which players place honey on the girls' bodies for a dog to lick off, which also arouses them (prompting further loss of clothes).
> a mechanic in which the quality of crystals can only be identified if they are placed between a character's breasts, which must then be fondled. The VSC notes the crystal itself "has a clearly phallic quality to it".
> a hot-spring mini-game that also focuses on fondling breasts
> a level-up system in which the player-character's breast increase by a cup size each time they advance. An official press release for the game challenges players to "reach maximum boobage" and achieve a Z-cup for most powerful special attack


TOPKEK. 

Although to be honest, I don't get why they couldn't just give the game a PEGI 18 rating.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 16, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Doesn't Britain have an R18 rating? Why not just give it that?



It's pretty simple.  In the UK (and some other countries), a cartoon/3D/whatever depiction of what appears to be a minor in a pornographic scenario == child pornography. So, yea, weeb stuff is doomed because plenty of Japanese 20 year olds could be mistaken for 16 year olds.

Personally, I think it patently absurd.  It's not okay to normalize sex with a 16 year old?  Fine.  Is it okay to normalize killing a 16 year old?  I guess we have to ban most games now.  And as stated, there's already a ton of games they rated that are worse--Criminal Girls comes to mind.



Reploid said:


> Can only image how utterly shitty gameplay/story must be if they rely on moronservice THAT much.



Yep, that's what I feel about most of these games.  I put this in the same category as crap kids games for the same reason:  they're so encroached into living up to their tropes that there's really nothing enjoyable about them.  If i want cotton candy, I'd eat it.  If I wanted porn, I'd watch it.  I want actually enjoyable experiences in games.  It's what makes most of the Vita library horrible, and I do hope such games die--or at least, don't crowd out the production of good quality games.



Noctosphere said:


> it's fan service, thanks you for respecting fan



There's fan service and there's egregious levels of fan service that so inundate the game that it ruins the game experience.  The same with excessive violence, excessive collection, excessive unskippable cut scenes, etc.  If you like it, good for you.  There can be something enjoyable about over the top violence, sex, etc in games.  But 90% of the time, it's crassly done and without enough reflection to get any enjoyment out of.  That's for me, anyways.  Whatever I enjoy or not, it's no reason to ban stuff which is, again, why I find i patently absurd.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 16, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Its like pokemon mystery dungeon, but with tits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You had me at tits.


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> Should Europe and America follow suit and ban it as well?




Only games with actual real underage nudity (as in a a real video of a young girl showing her boobs like the Guy Game) can be banned (as KP). Otherwise there's this thing called the 1st amendment that keeps idiots like the ESRB from being able to do anything but make suggestions.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Mar 16, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Only games with actual real underage nudity (as in a a real video of a young girl showing her boobs like the Guy Game) can be banned (as KP). Otherwise there's this thing called the 1st amendment that keeps idiots like the ESRB from being able to do anything but make suggestions.


The ESRB is ran by the game's corporations.  There's no way they would _want_ to ban the sales of games.  It's literally in their best interest to make games seem as universally friendly as possible.  Ever wonder why games with lootboxes aren't gambling even when government is starting to push in that direction? That's why.

The ESRB will go for the lowest common denominator they can to keep games in everyone's reach.  With CP, it's no longer in their hands to ban them, it's governmental territory.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

Pedophilia is not ok

Honestly I'm surprised this made it through in Europe, generally Germany is really good about not letting these games with clearly predatory behavior in them through


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm happy this is banned. The game's emphasis on sex is just ridiculous. The few who really want it can always go to that Swedish torrent site.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> generally Germany is really good about not letting these games with clearly predatory behavior in them through



You mean games like GTA?  Or Hitman?  Or Assassin's Creed?  I mean, if we're going to be the morality police on the depiction of things, why stop at one type of predatory behavior?  Hell, we should ban Monopoly because the whole point is to demonstrate predatory capitalism, yet clearly people enjoy the game precisely to live out that fantasy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Personally, I think it patently absurd.  It's not okay to normalize sex with a 16 year old?  Fine.  Is it okay to normalize killing a 16 year old?  I guess we have to ban most games now.


If you're talking about Fallout and Skyrim style games, the difference is that while they "allow" you to kill people/minors graphically, it's by no means required and usually comes down to player choice. This game exists purely to sex up characters that are portrayed as minors, which is in a whole different category, both morally and legally

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kuwanger said:


> You mean games like GTA?  Or Hitman?  Or Assassin's Creed?  I mean, if we're going to be the morality police on the depiction of things, why stop at one type of predatory behavior?  Hell, we should ban Monopoly because the whole point is to demonstrate predatory capitalism, yet clearly people enjoy the game precisely to live out that fantasy.


I meant sexual predation, I thought that much was obvious


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2018)

Usual boo censorship. I doubt I would care for the game but on principle I have to object to this.

On a different note a choice video I found since the Germany discussion the other month




kuwanger said:


> It's pretty simple.  In the UK (and some other countries), a cartoon/3D/whatever depiction of what appears to be a minor in a pornographic scenario == child pornography. So, yea, weeb stuff is doomed because plenty of Japanese 20 year olds could be mistaken for 16 year olds.
> 
> Personally, I think it patently absurd.  It's not okay to normalize sex with a 16 year old?  Fine.  Is it okay to normalize killing a 16 year old?  I guess we have to ban most games now.  And as stated, there's already a ton of games they rated that are worse--Criminal Girls comes to mind.


It gets even more fun than that. Age of consent is 16 (something nobody really objects to) but age for starring in porn is these days 18, it was not for a long time though and various national newspapers published pictures of topless 16-17 year olds. As such things are in library archives...



AbyssalMonkey said:


> I'm confused.  Doesn't Britain have an R18 rating?  Why not just give it that?
> 
> Semi-tangentially related:  Is this Britain being retarded about porn again?  Some political movement?  I remember when they tried (and maybe successfully) banned certain types of porn including facesitting.


There is an upcoming expansion to the filters, this despite a legal mandate making all ISPs have them already (said filter randomly got turned on for me the other month and blocked GBAtemp which was amusing, less amusing was the phone call to the morons in their custom support). But don't worry it is the merely the closing of a loophole.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40630582 has a bit more.
It was set to appear in a few weeks but it appears to have been delayed, possibly due to the impractical nature of such things
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/12/age_check_delay_adult_content_government/
also
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/16/age_verification_providers_promised_kitemark_next_week/

The thing you are referring to though is more likely the violent porn bill as it was dubbed, though technically it was called the The Digital Economy Bill, of late 2016. Alternatively there was a 2014 bill dealing with streaming services which covers such things https://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/02/british_censors_smut/

As for not giving this an 18 rating, which is very much available and has been for a long time (Australia was the one usually seen to be lacking such things), I guess they deemed above and beyond even that and you can see some of there tortured phrases attempting to justify that in the OP. Such things have a fairly long and storied history here, video nasties being a good search term if you want to start looking into such things and if you want to look into the life and times of Mary Whitehouse you might also find something of interest.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Pedophilia is not ok


I think we can all agree that pedophilia is like, totes bad. The thing is, though, that adults (mentally stable ones, at least) have this thing where they can tell the difference between fantasy and the real thing. There is _no_ difference between saying "You play games where you kill people? Murderer!" and "You play games where you fondle seemingly underage girls? Pedophile!" The only reason why people have such a strong reaction to games like this is because we as a society have been desensitized from violence for a while now, but sex is still rather taboo in the vast majority of the world.


----------



## Steena (Mar 16, 2018)

The UK seems to be headed towards the extreme way of germany in terms of idiotic censorship, and not just videogames

hopefully the safespace bubble will burst soon, the european region in general is steadily going deeper into the shitter, this case is just a tiny shockwave of the bigger phenomenon


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

so... if i got it right, there are 26 level?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 16, 2018)

lmao they ban this, but not electro music with alcohol.... ok..


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> lmao they ban this, but not electro music with alcohol.... ok..


i think they didnt ban GTAV


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you're talking about Fallout and Skyrim style games, the difference is that while they "allow" you to kill people/minors graphically, it's by no means required and usually comes down to player choice.



Is it possible to play Skyrim as a pacifist?  Seriously, though, trying to cherry pick games where you have "the choice" is ludicrous.  The point is that plenty of games are all about killing people graphically.  I guess all of the characters in the game carry adult ID cards, so it's okay?  I mean, we should normalize killing adults.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I meant sexual predation, I thought that much was obvious



But it's unclear why sexual predation is bad but all other sorts of predation are okay.  We shouldn't want to "normalize" any criminal act.  So, the ratings board is either clearly signalling that "sex is special", "children are special (but only when it comes to sex)", or "we love killing people" (or some combination of the above).  I'm not asking that the UK hold the same values I have about the 1st Amendment.  I'd just like them to be consistent and spell it out.



FAST6191 said:


> It gets even more fun than that. Age of consent is 16 (something nobody really objects to) but age for starring in porn is these days 18, it was not for a long time though and various national newspapers published pictures of topless 16-17 year olds. As such things are in library archives...



And that goes back to the point that "[female] breasts are special" in the UK, sometimes.  Just another set of different absurd standards that have changed over time.  Look no further than the US and how we want to keep banning more classical art, of which at least some of it was always meant to be taken in a sexual manner--if you had the money, you wanted to immortalize your lustful feelings for your wife or mistress, even if you had to claim she was the Virgin Mary for the Church--but for which we, as humans, have the ability to step back and look at art objectively without being consumed in whatever the intentions of the artist or the patron was.

But, yea, there's the nice absurdity that one can't probably produce "British Schoolgirl"--everyone obviously 20+ years old--porn, but you can probably still buy it and then games like this which are obviously tamer are illegal.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2018)

Should they ban Corpse Party? It contains images of children with their guts out, blood everywhere and highly psychological content.


----------



## Viri (Mar 16, 2018)

Spoiler










It's not pedo, she's 1470 years old.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2018)

And nothing of value was loss, one less waifu game to worry about.


----------



## VitaType (Mar 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, it just seem like the are tired of seeing these types of games. Everything seems like an "normal" thing for these types of games until I seen they thrown a dog into it.  I still don't think that's enough to give it no rating and outright ban the game. What they are saying, can be apply to anything. *Kind of sounds like the gun control thing we are dealing with right now*.


Uhm. No. Just no.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

Viri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems legit
if you want a nude child in an anime, just say shes a goddess or a demon of over 100 years old


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 16, 2018)

Why always breats? Why? Arent there any games that focus on bulges or incrementing the size of your character duck when you level up?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Why always breats? Why? Arent there any games that focus on bulges or incrementing the size of your character duck when you level up?


here in canada, nude female breast on tv is 13+
while penis/vagina is 18+


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Its like pokemon mystery dungeon, but with tits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pokemon Tit Dungeon!  Finally, a game from that godawful series that I'd actually PLAY!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And nothing of value was loss, one less waifu game to worry about.


You said that in the previous thread when Germany banned a game. As in that one I will have to question what value you assign speech/lack of censorship.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> You said that in the previous thread when Germany banned a game. As in that one I will have to question what value you assign speech/lack of censorship.



Indeed I have, and I personally couldn't care less about the genre of games in question.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I think we can all agree that pedophilia is like, totes bad. The thing is, though, that adults (mentally stable ones, at least) have this thing where they can tell the difference between fantasy and the real thing. There is _no_ difference between saying "You play games where you kill people? Murderer!" and "You play games where you fondle seemingly underage girls? Pedophile!" The only reason why people have such a strong reaction to games like this is because we as a society have been desensitized from violence for a while now, but sex is still rather taboo in the vast majority of the world.


It's not an issue of desensitization; I honestly couldn't care less about sexual content in games. But when that content involves characters that are obviously intended to be underage, for whatever reason, there's always a rather vocal subset of people who seems to think that that "justifies" their "kink." I guess, in the long run, I don't really mind if games like this are in the wild, but they either need to be dealt with like this (i.e. refusing to give them a rating) or they need to have the character assets modified for Western releases


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2018)

VitaType said:


> Uhm. No. Just no.





Pedeadstrian said:


> There is _no_ difference between saying "You play games where you kill people? Murderer!" and "You play games where you fondle seemingly underage girls? Pedophile!"


 
We have all these shootings, rather than do something about the guns themselves, some people rather just blame videos games and call it a day.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 16, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Why always breats? Why? Arent there any games that focus on bulges or incrementing the size of your character duck when you level up?



Because (1) Japanese society is patriarchal/sexist and has associated large bust size with worth, so (2) they've conflated this with the notion that all females care about breast size and want theirs to be bigger.  Ergo, make a game where girls can make their character's breasts bigger and the guys can play it to ogle said bigger breasts.  I'd note this same thing is true in the UK to some extent because otherwise why presume that a virtually bustless woman is underage?

Having said that, yea, from a designer's perspective it's much easier to modify a worthless stat--*cough*selling skin dlcs*cough*--than to consider and well design meaningful stat changes.  If you do a poor job of balancing, people will figure out they can max out stat X and waltz through the game, which tends to make people hate it.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> they need to have the character assets modified for Western releases



So what you're saying is, you're a bustist.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Indeed I have, and I personally couldn't care less about the genre of games in question.


So it is OK as long as it is a style of game you don't care for?
Noted.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 16, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> Should they ban Corpse Party? It contains images of children with their guts out, blood everywhere and highly psychological content.


Won't happen, addiction to the mass media (the most powerful government and corporate propaganda outlets) is fueled by sensationalism and violence


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's not an issue of desensitization; I honestly couldn't care less about sexual content in games. But when that content involves characters that are obviously intended to be underage, for whatever reason, there's always a rather vocal subset of people who seems to think that that "justifies" their "kink." I guess, in the long run, I don't really mind if games like this are in the wild, but they either need to be dealt with like this (i.e. refusing to give them a rating) or they need to have the character assets modified for Western releases



In summation:  Even 'simulated'/suggested pedophilia in video games is fucking repulsive and really shouldn't exist at all. 
(Sorry/not sorry to the sickos that enjoy that sort of shit.)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Because (1) Japanese society is patriarchal/sexist and has associated large bust size with worth, so (2) they've conflated this with the notion that all females care about breast size and want theirs to be bigger.  Ergo, make a game where girls can make their character's breasts bigger and the guys can play it to ogle said bigger breasts.  I'd note this same thing is true in the UK to some extent because otherwise why presume that a virtually bustless woman is underage?
> 
> Having said that, yea, from a designer's perspective it's much easier to modify a worthless stat--*cough*selling skin dlcs*cough*--than to consider and well design meaningful stat changes.  If you do a poor job of balancing, people will figure out they can max out stat X and waltz through the game, which tends to make people hate it.
> 
> ...


Well i wasnt even being serious, well kinda... but thanks for the explanation i guess


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> So it is OK as long as it is a style of game you don't care for?
> Noted.



You seem triggered. Think I care about a game that's banned in another country?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You seem triggered. Think I care about a game that's banned in another country?


I think he's just trying to get you to admit there's a logical inconsistency. I personally side with you on this, but not for the reason you seem to be against it


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think he's just trying to get you to admit there's a logical inconsistency. I personally side with you on this, but not for the reason you seem to be against it



Even I don't know what the hell I'm talking about. Sorry.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 16, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Well i wasnt even being serious, well kinda... but thanks for the explanation i guess



I'm only serious in that I despise the lazy game design.  And I find it bizarre that depending on where you live, your gender, and the size of breast, it's a big deal to go topless.  Personally, I don't tend to go topless anyways--no need to add to the risk of a sunburn.  But, clearly this is all down to people having breast fetishes.  I want to play a game, damn it!  I'm perfectly fine with a character that's literally a cube.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> In summation:  Even 'simulated'/suggested *violence* in video games is fucking repulsive and really shouldn't exist at all.
> (Sorry/not sorry to the sickos that enjoy that sort of shit.)


I don't really care about this game at all or any games like it, but it is funny how this mindset mirrors the mindset of people trying to ban violent videos games and violent media in general.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2018)

Nintnendo.... Approve of this game like you did with GAL GUN 2..... PLEASE.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> And I find it bizarre that depending on where you live, your gender, and the size of breast, it's a big deal to go topless.  Personally, I don't tend to go topless anyways--no need to add to the risk of a sunburn.  But, clearly this is all down to people having breast fetishes.


It really is, and it's odd that culturally speaking it's very much separated by country


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It really is, and it's odd that culturally speaking it's very much separated by country



*cough*Not exactly.*cough*  Although at times the US does feel like multiple countries.


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I don't really care about this game at all or any games like it, but it is funny how this mindset mirrors the mindset of people trying to ban violent videos games and violent media in general.



Please don't alter my quote in a (pathetic) attempt to justify whatever personal issues that *you* have with pedophilia.  

Speaks volumes about you that you'd even _equate_ "violent games" & "violent media" with *raping children*.  Whatever potential 'latent issues' *you* may or may not have are your own.  Leave me out of it entirely.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> Please don't alter my quote in a (pathetic) attempt to justify whatever personal issues that *you* have with pedophilia.
> 
> Speaks volumes about you that you'd even _equate_ "violent games" & "violent media" with *raping children*.  Whatever potential 'latent issues' *you* may or may not have are your own.  Leave me out of it entirely.


So, beating and killing kids and people in general is OK then? You are the one mixing fantasy and reality.  I'm just pointing out you aren't being consistent.


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> So, beating and killing kids and people in general is OK then? You are the one mixing fantasy and reality.  I'm just pointing out you aren't being consistent.



Semantics, as I'm sure you're well aware.   
_Again_, you equate "beating and killing" with *child rape*.

Get help.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> Semantics, as I'm sure you're well aware.
> _Again_, you equate "beating and killing" with *child rape*.
> 
> Get help.


But these girls doesn't exist in the game. So who the hell cares?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> Semantics, as I'm sure you're well aware.
> _Again_, you equate "beating and killing" with *child rape*.
> 
> Get help.


They are both bad things in real life.  You don't even have to like the stuff in a fictional setting. Problem is, people are using those bad things to justify banning things they see fiction.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> They are both bad things in real life.  You don't even have to like the stuff in a fictional setting. Problem is, people are using those bad things to justify banning things they see fiction.


I have to agree with @Old , there are multiple type of violence, none of them are acceptable in real life, but some of them are in video games. Pedophilia just isnt one of them


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> They are both bad things in real life.  You don't even have to like the stuff in a fictional setting. Problem is, people are using those bad things to justify banning things they see fiction.


"Being a bad thing, but still virtual" doesn't really change the fact that real people in real life are getting themselves off sexually to imagery of minors


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

linuxares said:


> But these girls doesn't exist in the game. So who the hell cares?



Of course they aren't real, just pixels/renderings, but does that make it any less repulsive at the end of the day?  What about the sick fucks - convicted pedophiles - that request things like 'realistic child dolls' for their cells?  They are just _dolls_ and not *real* kids, so where is the harm, right?

.....Right?

Sometimes I fear for the future of this old world, tsk tsk tsk....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> "Being a bad thing, but still virtual" doesn't really change the fact that real people in real life are getting themselves off sexually to imagery of minors


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> Of course they aren't real, just pixels/renderings, but does that make it any less repulsive at the end of the day?  What about the sick fucks - convicted pedophiles - that request things like 'realistic child dolls' for their cells?  They are just _dolls_ and not *real* kids, so where is the harm, right?
> 
> .....Right?
> 
> Sometimes I fear for the future of this old world, tsk tsk tsk....


Yeah, I got no problems at all with that actually. As long it's not real, I couldn't careless. It doesn't harm anyone. Isn't it better for those people to then act out with non-humans instead of a real child?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "Being a bad thing, but still virtual" doesn't really change the fact that real people in real life are getting themselves off sexually to imagery of minors


Well by that logic, doesn't change the fact that real people in real life are having fun beating up and killing imagery of people.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Yeah, I got no problems at all with that actually. As long it's not real, I couldn't careless. It doesn't harm anyone. Isn't it better for those people to then act out with non-humans instead of a real child?


Ok, say you yourself are a pedophile and you set yourself a hard boundary of ONLY finding sexual release in fictitious imagery, because it's not harming anyone, right? Well, I mean, why not overstep the line and use child pornography? It's not harming anything, it's not like you're touching them. But, you know, why NOT touch them? They're not going to tell anyone, and it's not like you're having sex with them. You could keep going down the line as far as you want, but in the end there is no such thing as a "non-offending pedophile." The second you let yourself be aroused by literal CHILDREN, you've lost a crucial piece of self-restraint that will only decay over time


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Yeah, I got no problems at all with that actually. As long it's not real, I couldn't careless. It doesn't harm anyone. Isn't it better for those people to then act out with non-humans instead of a real child?



Wow.  You should speak with my brother at some point, a former prison guard.  Maybe he can tell you some horror stories about grown 'men' being caught in their cells acting out sexually with childlike dolls.  Nothing wrong with that at all, eh? Nothing horrifically nightmare-inducing whatsoever, because the dolls simply "aren't real", right?

And with that my interaction with you has come to an end.  You've just openly justified (endorsed?) 'virtual pedophilia' several times.  There's nothing left to say between us.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> challenges players to "reach maximum boobage"


Really? That's hilarious but also somewhat wrong-sounding.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Well by that logic, doesn't change the fact that real people in real life are having fun beating up and killing imagery of people.


Studies have shown that using inanimate objects as an outlet for what would otherwise become a violent outburst actually helps people with anger management problems quite a bit. The same can't be said about child pornography


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Studies have shown that using inanimate objects as an outlet for what would otherwise become a violent outburst actually helps people with anger management problems quite a bit. The same can't be said about child pornography


Nah, I'm sure that sexual photographs won't arouse me. It's not like they were made to do that or anything...right?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> Wow.  You should speak with my brother at some point, a former prison guard.  Maybe he can tell you some horror stories about grown 'men' being caught in their cells acting out sexually with childlike dolls.  Nothing wrong with that at all, eh? Nothing horrifically nightmare-inducing whatsoever, because the dolls simply "aren't real", right?
> 
> And with that my interaction with you has come to an end.  You've just openly justified (endorsed?) 'virtual pedophilia' several times.  There's nothing left to say between us.


You're a really dense person I persume, your way or the highway? Alright, also there is no such thing as "virtual pedophilia". Plus this game is girls that are pubescent, so technicial term is hebephilia. So I guess I'm a "virtual hebephile"?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, say you yourself are a pedophile and you set yourself a hard boundary of ONLY finding sexual release in fictitious imagery, because it's not harming anyone, right? Well, I mean, why not overstep the line and use child pornography? It's not harming anything, it's not like you're touching them. But, you know, why NOT touch them? They're not going to tell anyone, and it's not like you're having sex with them. You could keep going down the line as far as you want, but in the end there is no such thing as a "non-offending pedophile." The second you let yourself be aroused by literal CHILDREN, you've lost a crucial piece of self-restraint that will only decay over time


BIG difference here. The images was made from real children right? Anime girls do not exist in anyway shape or form in real life. (Man those big eyes would look really odd on a human head wouldn't it?) Check what I replied before about "hebephilia". It's oddly enough a biological thing. Me and the old curator at my old job actually had a really interesting and good discussions about this.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 16, 2018)

Gotta love it when there's real sex trafficking of minors going on in the world and people think video games are the problem? Get your priorities straight dammit!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Plus this game is girls that are pubescent, so technicial term is hebephilia. So I guess I'm a "virtual hebephile"?


I am truly in awe right now



> BIG difference here. The images was made from real children right? Anime girls do not exist in anyway shape or form in real life. (Man those big eyes would look really odd on a human head wouldn't it?)


Five dollars says you didn't actually read the thing you quoted


> Check what I replied before about "hebephilia". It's oddly enough a biological thing. Me and the old curator at my old job actually had a really interesting and good discussions about this.


Oh, PLEASE enlighten me, I can't wait for you to try to defend sexual relations with a minor SO LONG AS they're pubescent


----------



## linuxares (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I am truly in awe right now
> 
> 
> Five dollars says you didn't actually read the thing you quoted
> ...


Oh I never defended anything here. I'm just telling you the difference. I however stand by that people should be allowed to play this game as long as they wish it or not. It's not a game for me, I can tell you that right away.
I'm still stand by that it's a heck of a lot different between a virtual, non-existing girl and a real child.

It's like saying everyone that watches splatter movies suddenly become serial killers.
Do you think everyone that bought and played GalGun are out hunting children? Everyone who played RapeLay are harassers?
Everyone who been playing Doom are mass murderers? Everyone who played a porn game suddenly became a pornstar?

You're playing the classic card "OH WILL SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?"
Also I did read what you said, I just replied to what I felt was necessary.


----------



## anhminh (Mar 17, 2018)

Degenerate? Bullshit. If killing a child, shooting people on the street, brutally burst a guy head with a baseball bat is normal then why this consider disgusting? Heck, you can have an orgy in your game as long as it isn't anime girl, this is clearly a discrimination toward Japanese anime culture.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

I just like imagining the guy buying this at wal mart, the face he must have before the cashier


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 17, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Oh I never defended anything here. I'm just telling you the difference. I however stand by that people should be allowed to play this game as long as they wish it or not. It's not a game for me, I can tell you that right away.
> I'm still stand by that it's a heck of a lot different between a virtual, non-existing girl and a real child.
> 
> It's like saying everyone that watches splatter movies suddenly become serial killers.
> ...


Your examples are laughable. Doom? Who plays a shooter to please a fetish? Hentai/Pornographic games are not played for the story, I can promise you. Getting off or up to a child (real or not) is pretty twisted. No matter how you define it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, say you yourself are a pedophile and you set yourself a hard boundary of ONLY finding sexual release in fictitious imagery, because it's not harming anyone, right? Well, I mean, why not overstep the line and use child pornography? It's not harming anything, it's not like you're touching them. But, you know, why NOT touch them? They're not going to tell anyone, and it's not like you're having sex with them. You could keep going down the line as far as you want, but in the end there is no such thing as a "non-offending pedophile." The second you let yourself be aroused by literal CHILDREN, you've lost a crucial piece of self-restraint that will only decay over time





TotalInsanity4 said:


> Studies have shown that using inanimate objects as an outlet for what would otherwise become a violent outburst actually helps people with anger management problems quite a bit. The same can't be said about child pornography



Those would seem to be some of those "citation needed" type assertions.

Conversion/escalation rates of those with a predisposition and access to material of some form is not my particular area of interest but related to a few of them. I have however never really gone looking, though it would however seem to go against a few things that are seen with things providing a release for those with socially unacceptable proclivities. It is not impossible that sex, violence, drugs and other stuff are so very different but I would imagine it is the sort of thing that filters down rather than another quite interesting if you are already in the field study.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

hey btw, those saying we must ban violence in video game
I have a question for you
should we ban violence at tv and movie as well?
only have unicorn and fairies in all media surrounding us?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Your examples are laughable. Doom? Who plays a shooter to please a fetish? Hentai/Pornographic games are not played for the story, I can promise you. Getting off or up to a child (real or not) is pretty twisted. No matter how you define it.


It all depends on the perspective of the beholder. As I said before, they aren't real, no one gets hurt of these games. So I don't really understand the big fuzz about it. If they UK wish to ban it, by all means they can. (There is actually a fetish for guns and firearms so it's pretty likely someone might just shoot stuff for a fetish, 
Hoplophilia is the name of it)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hey btw, those saying we must ban violence in video game
> I have a question for you
> should we ban violence at tv and movie as well?
> only have unicorn and fairies in all media surrounding us?


i just remembererd of something
should Walking dead be banned from all country?
Because I remember a scene where a guy was trying to rape Carl (a young teenager at this time)


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, say you yourself are a pedophile and you set yourself a hard boundary of ONLY finding sexual release in fictitious imagery, because it's not harming anyone, right? Well, I mean, why not overstep the line and use child pornography? It's not harming anything, it's not like you're touching them. But, you know, why NOT touch them? They're not going to tell anyone, and it's not like you're having sex with them. You could keep going down the line as far as you want, but in the end there is no such thing as a "non-offending pedophile." The second you let yourself be aroused by literal CHILDREN, you've lost a crucial piece of self-restraint that will only decay over time


There are people that use the slippery slope argument all the time for video games. They also blame video games, rather than blaming the person themselves.

Surely since you enjoy watching violent movies and playing violent video games, you are going to eventually want to kill people in real life, right?



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Studies have shown that using inanimate objects as an outlet for what would otherwise become a violent outburst actually helps people with anger management problems quite a bit. The same can't be said about child pornography


I'm sure the same can be said for sexual related outlets, not that I'm going to look that up myself. That said, just like it hasn't been concrete proof of violent video games turning people into mass murders, I haven't heard any proof that games like this would suddenly have people going after real children simple because they played them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

To those who say this game is for pedophil
Ive got something for you
Apparently, this game is all about boobs
And what interess pedophils in a children is the lack of adult shape (boobs, hips, natural fatness/musculature)
So you see? This game is just for regular pervert


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> To those who say this game is for pedophil
> Ive got something for you
> Apparently, this game is all about boobs
> And what interess pedophils in a children is the lack of adult shape (boobs, hips, natural fatness/musculature)
> So you see? This game is just for regular pervert


Sounds about right. I mean the trailer has talking, bouncing boobs...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> There are people that use the slippery slope argument all the time for video games. They also blame video games, rather than blaming the person themselves.
> 
> Surely since you enjoy watching violent movies and playing violent video games, you are going to eventually want to kill people in real life, right?
> 
> ...


There's a series of dots that people tend to imagine. So they feel they need to connect them. That's what happens with video games and real world issues.


----------



## Burlsol (Mar 17, 2018)

Confused. By who's outdated idea is anyone thinking that this game is even remotely geared or targeted towards 'children' or 'young people'. Isn't the WHOLE point of an 18+ rating meant to broadcast loud and clearly to parents that 'this game is NOT for children'? Not saying that the content here is anything short of pandering to the lowest denominator, just that a rating system that assumes that people below adulthood will end up with a 18+ game signifies a failing on the part of either the rating system or those who would enforce this system. Why have a rating system at all if it gets disregarded so easily. 

Beyond that... Let's be real here. If someone finds this kind of shit arousing, then they likely already know where to look online to get this and other trash along a similar vein so a ratings system doesn't mean anything. In fact, by drawing attention to the game by banning it, they lead curious types to seek it out. The solution here would have to just been to add a explicit rating to it, and just uniformly ban any and all games with that rating from being sold outside of adult book stores or similar online marketplaces.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i just remembererd of something
> should Walking dead be banned from all country?
> Because I remember a scene where a guy was trying to rape Carl (a young teenager at this time)


It's funny you bring up movies. I've heard many actors claim that violence in movies is an issue..... 
I've heard these statements from actors who were *IN* violent movies. It's rather funny to laugh at their hypocracy but also kind of sad. It's just empty activism. 
The first example that comes to mind is Liam Neeson, says America has "Too many f****** guns." This is coming from an actor who uses guns is almost every movie he is in. 

I think it all just comes down to adults thinking games are bad, probably because they don't understand them.

As for this game..... shoot I got nothing to say. It's just interesting reading what everyone else says. I'm intrigued and also disgusted at this thread. XD


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> It's funny you bring up movies. I've heard many actors claim that violence in movies is an issue.....
> I've heard these statements from actors who were *IN* violent movies. It's rather funny to laugh at their hypocracy but also kind of sad. It's just empty activism.
> The first example that comes to mind is Liam Neeson, says America has "Too many f****** guns." This is coming from an actor who uses guns is almost every movie he is in.
> 
> ...


Its still very true that americans have too many guns... easy acces to weaponry is a way for terrorist to do mass killing


----------



## Viri (Mar 17, 2018)

Ahahahahaha! I just watched the trailer for this game, and god dammit, Japan is fucking great. I would never buy a game like that, because it'd bore me, but holy shit did I laugh at how outrageous it is!

Oh no, gotta ban those scary hentai games, they might turn people into rapist, and criminals, just like in jap- oh...
https://www.numbeo.com/crime/compare_countries_result.jsp?country1=Japan&country2=United+Kingdom
http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Japan/United-Kingdom/Crime
Maybe the UK should focus more on their pedophile leadership, and their grooming gangs than video games with scary boobs.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Its still very true that americans have too many guns... easy acces to weaponry is a way for terrorist to do mass killing


This isn't a gun debate. Whether you agree with Mr. Neeson or not is irrelevant. This comment was about violence in forms of media and the hypocracy within it, not guns.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> This isn't a gun debate. Whether you agree with Mr. Neeson is irrelevant. This comment was about violence in forms of media and the hypocracy within it, Not guns.


Youre right


----------



## Viri (Mar 17, 2018)

Japan is one of the safest countries in the world, and has waifus, they're doing something right! What does your country have, huh?


----------



## Stephano (Mar 17, 2018)

Viri said:


> Japan is one of the safest countries in the world, and has waifus, they're doing something right! What does your country have, huh?


Who is this directed at?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Those would seem to be some of those "citation needed" type assertions.


For the latter, here's one that's actually specifically related to video games:
https://www.polygon.com/2013/2/13/3...es-coincide-with-drop-in-violent-youth-crimes

Admittedly I'm not finding my source for the other claim, but I recall that it was one of those "60 minutes"-esque documentary shows that did a segment where they interviewed convicted child molesters, and the majority of them said that after the sexual impulses started and they found (and felt validated by) child pornography in the form of both artistic renditions and actual photography, their impulse control took a nosedive in the form of the chain reaction of moving the "line in the sand" like I outlined


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 17, 2018)

Nudity = AO rating imo but /shrug i guess


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't believe in censorship at all, and my opinion is firmly that the game should not receive a ban. Give it the equivalent of an AO+ rating, but why does a government body get to dictate what's right and wrong for individual users in the form of blocking the game from being sold?

That said...
That has got to be one of the most stupidest games of its kind. I mean, what the fuck? As much as it was bewilderingly funny, it was equally sick. As if these guys have no better conscious. Basically a game designed by 40-year-old virgins for 40-year-old virgins. It's fuckin' stupid.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 17, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Violence is a-okay, but sex? Nah, people can't handle it.


It's the same way in the U.S., but our government doesn't outright ban media usually, unless it's on TV, then god forbid you show a titty or say fuck because it would hurt "muh brand image" of the pussy advertisers. But no, the extreme violence of shows like American Horror Story or just about any stupid doctor/hospital show os A-ok!


----------



## Viri (Mar 17, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Who is this directed at?


Everyone in this thread!


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Admittedly I'm not finding my source for the other claim, but I recall that it was one of those "60 minutes"-esque documentary shows that did a segment where they interviewed convicted child molesters, and the majority of them said that after the sexual impulses started and they found (and felt validated by) child pornography in the form of both artistic renditions and actual photography, their impulse control took a nosedive in the form of the chain reaction of moving the "line in the sand" like I outlined



Isn't that like going to serial killers and interviewing them about impulse control on violence?  Or drug addicts and interviewing them about impulse control on drugs?  Or rapists about impulse control on sexual assault?  I'm not sure that's at all a good way to figure out whether one thing leads to another or those who do commit heinous crimes are disinclined to control whatever impulses they may have.  I mean, I know it's nice to think that the people around you don't have really horrible impulses to do things, but clearly people enjoy violent video games, and it's not merely because the violence is a necessary (and minor) part of the story.  Yet we don't see the vast majority of people moving on to kililng sprees.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> I mean, I know it's nice to think that the people around you don't have really horrible impulses to do things, but clearly people enjoy violent video games, and it's not merely because the violence is a necessary (and minor) part of the story.  Yet we don't see the vast majority of people moving on to kililng sprees.


See the source I linked

And I get what you're saying, but I feel like in this case interviewing them is valid due to the fact that they've already been convicted and don't really have any reason to withhold parts of their life story for the sake of education and understanding; hell, criminal psychology and the people doing it have made profiling much more accurate based in no small part on the data they compile through interviews with criminals


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2018)

From "dowsing rods would be about as good" to "coin flip odds"?
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0093854806296925
Criminal profiling is a very contentious issue.

Equally I am still not seeing the direct causal harm thing in this case that would warrant something being shut down. At the same time numbers might also want to come into play if some did escalate and in turn I would wonder if an equal or greater number might be able to sate an urge.


----------



## DrayanoX (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Pedophilia is not ok


But... There isn't any pedophilia in this game ?



Old said:


> Semantics, as I'm sure you're well aware.
> _Again_, you equate "beating and killing" with *child rape*.
> 
> Get help.


Raping children is equally bad as killing them.


----------



## migles (Mar 17, 2018)

-edited-
nevermind. this game is not ok, 


> The most significant crux to the VSC's argument is that the characters are "young girls", having voice acting that sounds as such, and at least one of them is described as a "first-year/freshman", which would mean an age under 16, even.



this is not ok.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2018)

Ofcourse it's a tit only weeb game.
Should've known.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> But... There isn't any pedophilia in this game ?


as i said,what interrest pedophil is the lack of adult shape 
since this game is all about tits, it doesnt interress theml lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> But... There isn't any pedophilia in this game ?.


You do understand that at least one of the girls is referred to as a "first year," right? And this isn't meant to be the equivalent of college level by the looks of it


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You do understand that at least one of the girls is referred to as a "first year," right? And this isn't meant to be the equivalent of college level by the looks of it


but she has boobs
pedophils fear boobs


----------



## DrayanoX (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You do understand that at least one of the girls is referred to as a "first year," right? And this isn't meant to be the equivalent of college level by the looks of it


And how is this pedophilia ? I'd argue it's lolicon.


----------



## migles (Mar 17, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> And how is this pedophilia ? I'd argue it's lolicon.


it's a game with representation of minors in sexual themes


> at least one of them is described as a "first-year/freshman", which would mean an age under 16, even.


if you get happy with it, or your morals says there is not a problem, then i am really sorry...
i understand you probably arguing with it's not real pictures of kids.. but it's a representation and a simulation of it, which is not ok.


----------



## DrayanoX (Mar 17, 2018)

migles said:


> it's a game with representation of minors in sexual themes
> 
> if you get happy with it, or your morals says there is not a problem, then i am really sorry...
> i understand you probably arguing with it's not real pictures of kids.. but it's a representation and a simulation of it, which is not ok.


As i said, it's not pedophilia. Pedophilia refers to *real children*. The correct term for this is "lolicon" and ... It's legal. (in most countries at least).
I'm not "pro" or against this sort of game, this is the type of game that i'll never play because it's shitty in my opinion, but banning it is going too far.


----------



## VartioArtel (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Pedophilia is not ok
> 
> Honestly I'm surprised this made it through in Europe, generally Germany is really good about not letting these games with clearly predatory behavior in them through


I want to run home this point. This is Pedophaelia, but not by Japanese standards (actually it's iffy, I'll explain in a bit).

Japanese highschool is a 3-year program: First Year, Second Year, Third year.

This is our 10th, 11th, 12th grade in America. I do not know how this corresponds to European schools.

So how does this matter? Well, that means a Japanese first year is 15-16 years old. We don't know exactly HOW OLD these characters are.

While I personally find the description utterly depraved myself, this is skirting on Japanese legality, and is NOT considered pedophaelia by a few thousand miles of interpretation in their region. They could claim they're all 16 and get away with it relatively easily in Japan.

Outside of Japan though you'd go through hell to get this approved as non-pedophaelia however. You'd need to say SENIORS in high School for relative clause and even then, you'd be skirting the law in a dangerous fashion.

Edit/note: Japan's a lot more open with a sexual lifestyle. Puritan beliefs are strong as hell in the West, making sex some holy sacred act worth saving. In japan Sexuality's more free, with gods of fertility and all that, making relatively wise sexuality (not specifically sex) acceptable in their culture. There are requirements to NOT being considered utter scum, yes, but they're a LOT looser than America. As a result of this, Japan has a lower minimum age.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> And how is this pedophilia ? I'd argue it's lolicon.


You.. that....... What?... It's literally the same thing


----------



## DrayanoX (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You.. that....... What?... It's literally the same thing


The difference is that the latter is legal in many countries.


----------



## chirogan (Mar 17, 2018)

The plot seems ok. I mean. I came here for the plot.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

chirogan said:


> The plot seems ok. I mean. I came here for the plot.


like all of us... ofc... ^^


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 17, 2018)

Chary said:


> a level-up system in which the player-character's breast increase by a cup size each time they advance. An official press release for the game challenges players to "reach maximum boobage" and achieve a Z-cup for most powerful special attack


utterly disgusting.
is there any games that do the complete opposite? as a lolicon I need it and demand it.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And I get what you're saying, but I feel like in this case interviewing them is valid due to the fact that they've already been convicted and don't really have any reason to withhold parts of their life story for the sake of education and understanding;



That's not the point.  The point is that if you only interview people who are caught, you're inherently only interviewing people who are caught.  Knowing that might be great if all you want to do is capture a certain class of people--those who look at lolicon--by reinforcing your method of identification, but it may mean very little if the vast majority of people aren't caught.  The other obvious point is that just because Hitler was a vegan doesn't mean everyone who is a vegan will turn out to be Hitler; I mean, there was only one Hitler. (I know, Godwin.)



TotalInsanity4 said:


> hell, criminal psychology and the people doing it have made profiling much more accurate based in no small part on the data they compile through interviews with criminals



See above.  My understanding is that in anonymous surveys a very large percentage of women (25% IIRC) say they were raped at some point in their life.  I'm not sure how much of that are when they were minors.  I do know that the total population of convicted child molesters/rapists don't remotely approach that number, even presuming that each child molester/rapist had multiple victims.  So, at a very fundamental level, it's unclear to me how we can deduce that we're making any meaningful progress.

Do most people who look at lolicon abuse children?  I don't know.  But we've two massive overlaps of unknown data, so looking at one specific data point is but a beginning on where to look, not an end on where to prosecute or ban.  Unless we're just so gun ho about stopping the known path of abuse.  If you interviewed serial killers, I wouldn't be surprised if a vast majority liked to watch horror movies.  Maybe most liked to have their own garden?  I think you know what we should ban next.


----------



## Exaltys (Mar 17, 2018)

Fan service is fine to a point. I don't care that the game is released as I will not buy it. To each their own. I enjoy dungeon crawlers but if they are TOO campy and fan service-y no thanks.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

Exaltys said:


> Fan service is fine to a point. I don't care that the game is released as I will not buy it. To each their own. I enjoy dungeon crawlers but if they are TOO campy and fan service-y no thanks.


you arent even a bit curious about what Z-cup might looks like?


----------



## Exaltys (Mar 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you arent even a bit curious about what Z-cup might looks like?



I've probably seen the equivalent on the internet before haha. Or wait, are they boobs with Super Sentai helmets on?


----------



## yodamerlin (Mar 17, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> The difference is that the latter is legal in many countries.


One of the countries it is not legal in happens to be the UK. source: memory

---
The UK isn't actually a free speech country, the Government can and will arrest and ban people based on things they say.
Does this mean it's time for one of them good ol' American-em-up of the UK?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

hum... pure curiosity, on which plateforms will it be released?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 17, 2018)

Just age up the characters. Anime Teens and Anime Adult women practically look the same anyways. Both have child like features so it wouldn't matter and you wouldn't know the difference.

I get why Anime characters look very child like with big eyes and cute features and why it sells. Humans have a natural attraction to child like features. Human evolution and sexual selection, humans chose mates that had very child like neotenous features. Especially when you compare chimpanzees, baby chimpanzees have flat faces and adult chimpanzees have protruding forward faces. Humans retain their baby like flat faces and features into adulthood. Even human behavior of learning plasticity resembles more like a child than an adult chimp or gorilla.

Even though both men and women have neotenous features, women especially resembles more like a child than a man. Women don't grow beards and mustaches like males do and have higher pitched voices unlike other primates. This is why cartoons, most of the time when adults voice male kid characters, they usually get women to do it because of their higher pitched voices. Women also doesn't have toughened skin, protruding thyroid cartilage, and bony eye ridges like males do. And Adults usually when rating women usually rate most attractive the ones that has the most neotenous features usually due to evolutionary survival reasons. Its why people are so obsessed with youth and looking young. So I get the attraction to youthful cute anime characters. And it puts into perspective of this whole Anime youth thing. And explains why Japans obsessions with its adult women acting and looking cute like a child.

Usually women reached full sexual maturity at around age 16. And Anime girls even 10 year olds have the body of a fully sexually mature women. So its definitely not based on reality. They even have proportions thats out of wack. Humans usually gauge sexually maturity and whether they are old enough for breeding by looking at the body. A sexually mature women will look sexually attractive. When you have 10 year olds cartoon characters with boobs and body of a sexually mature women then it messes with our natural gauges. They are basically have bodies older than 10 but creators decide to age them at 10 for some weird fetish.

Just some thought on this.


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 17, 2018)

Uh........ anime tits


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm gonna buy this game. *cue sirens*


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2018)

Bring it to Steam or Switch and you can consider me sold!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You.. that....... What?... It's literally the same thing


As someone pointed out.





Viri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also



Spoiler








This is a joke post, so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> As someone pointed out.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



In the end it's still playing on an attraction to girls that clearly look underaged

But yeah, I acknowledge the joke


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

sooo....
which plateforme?


----------



## Minox (Mar 18, 2018)

Personally I find this kind of content rather disturbing/a bit WTF-worthy to be honest and I'm not quite sure who this kind of game targets, but fictional characters in risque situations will never be child porn. The main reason why child pornography is outlawed is because of its victims - the children who are exploited in order for the child pornography to be created. However in the case of fictional characters there is no victim since fictional characters aren't actually people (shocking realisation, I know).

As for pedophilia itself, it is a disturbed attraction and people with it should seek professional treatment so they don't act upon their urges. Just having this attraction is not a problem so long as they get treatment, the actual issue are the people exploiting children and the people who consume content where children are exploited. The latter two categories should be hunted down and prosecuted to the full extent of the law to prevent further incidents.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 19, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I'm confused.  Doesn't Britain have an R18 rating?  Why not just give it that?
> 
> Semi-tangentially related:  Is this Britain being retarded about porn again?  Some political movement?  I remember when they tried (and maybe successfully) banned certain types of porn including facesitting.


Because essentially, in PEGI Mature and Adults Only have the same rating.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2018)

Makes me glad that I'm not under their royal asses!


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 19, 2018)

Again, PEGI has ratings 3 and 7 (Everyone), 12 (generally T), 16 (most of the time T, rarely M) and 18 (Mature or Adults Only). So giving it AO would essentially be the same as giving it an M rating, and you see 12 year olds playing Black Ops even though it's rated PEGI 18. So basically you risk pre-teens playing that game even if you give it a PEGI 18.


----------



## DrayanoX (Mar 19, 2018)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> So basically you risk pre-teens playing that game even if you give it a PEGI 18.


Then that's not the devs problem if parents chose to ignore the rating and still buy this "game" for their kids.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 20, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> Then that's not the devs problem if parents chose to ignore the rating and still buy this "game" for their kids.


Thing is they do, and it is somewhat more dangerous with a weirdo lolicon fetish game than for a crappy CoD iteration where you just shoot stuff at random. But we'll see.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh also @ all the people saying "bleagh all anime girls look underage you're just being overly sensitive"

I highly suggest you watch the trailer

I watched it thinking "ok maybe this isn't as bad as I'm thinking it'll be," and intially it just looked like any other tacky hentai game... Until you get to the girl that's causing the ruckus. You can tell that the game devs clearly modeled her with lolicon in mind; she looks no older than MAYBE 12, and to drive that home she carries a teddy bear around with her everywhere


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 23, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You can tell that the game devs clearly modeled her with lolicon in mind; she looks no older than MAYBE 12, and to drive that home she carries a teddy bear around with her everywhere



Japanese Women Carrying Teddy Bears*.  Not saying you're wrong about the lolicon intent, but there's also a different cultural thing about cuteness in Japan.  I'd tend to argue it's another example of Japanese sexist--the treatment of women as children and thereby legitimizing men's domineering of women--since the cuteness standard doesn't seem to apply to men as equally, but *shrug*.

PS - Unrelated in some ways, but if you can't make it to Japan, maybe your teddy bear can.

* BBCode doesn't seem to like the link so:  https://books.google.com/books?id=C0xbMp8xbYQC&lpg=PA87&ots=VgToF60hnF&dq=japanese women carrying teddy bears&pg=PA87#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Japanese Women Carrying Teddy Bears*.  Not saying you're wrong about the lolicon intent, but there's also a different cultural thing about cuteness in Japan.  I'd tend to argue it's another example of Japanese sexist--the treatment of women as children and thereby legitimizing men's domineering of women--since the cuteness standard doesn't seem to apply to men as equally, but *shrug*.
> 
> PS - Unrelated in some ways, but if you can't make it to Japan, maybe your teddy bear can.
> 
> * BBCode doesn't seem to like the link so:  https://books.google.com/books?id=C0xbMp8xbYQC&lpg=PA87&ots=VgToF60hnF&dq=japanese women carrying teddy bears&pg=PA87#v=onepage&q&f=false





Spoiler: Take a look











Spoiler: lewd


----------

